# 2019 Rogue SL CVT: is this normal?



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

New to CVT, so I can’t tell whether this behavior is normal:

In the parking shift the gear to D, car barely moves without pushing accelerator. 

When I shift to R, the car does not move at all. I have to push the accelerator for it to move. 


Is this normal?

Thinking of a CVT fluid change if this is not normal. 

23k miles, no CVT service done yet. Routine maintenance and service done at dealer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If your idle speed is very low, then the car probably will not creep at all. However during a cold engine startup, it should move on it's own because of the higher idle speed. The idle speed of a fully warmed up engine should be 650 (+/- 50) rpm.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

rogoman said:


> If your idle speed is very low, then the car probably will not creep at all. However during a cold engine startup, it should move on it's own because of the higher idle speed. The idle speed of a fully warmed up engine should be 650 (+/- 50) rpm.


Rogo has it right, many of the gen2's barely creep at all in gear once they're warmed up. It's a fuel mileage adaptation, the TC pressures are kept low to reduce the static load on the engine while idling in gear. It isn't just Rogues, many of the newest CVT's behave similarly.


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

Idle speed is 650 plus minus 20 or 30. 

When I noticed this, the engine was warm. 


Tested it yesterday (engine wasn’t warmed up) and noticed the difference, and now makes sense after reading your answers. 


Thanks to both of you!
Appreciate the knowledge you are sharing with us. 


I’m new to Nissan, (and CVT), and have begun learning and reading about the common issues. Seams like other than CVT, they’re pretty reliable. 
And with proper use and care, CVT can be reliable too! Yesterday I purchased Nissan enhanced diagnostics add-on for an OBD app that I use with a wireless scanner, and I was able to read and scan CVT/Auto codes and parameters. Fortunately I have no code and the power train is in good shape, just keeping an eye on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

AlphaBetaUser said:


> And with proper use and care, CVT can be reliable too!


You're most welcome. Fluid change every 30K and the CVT won't let you down. Happy motoring!


----------



## airboss (Sep 17, 2019)

AlphaBetaUser said:


> New to CVT, so I can’t tell whether this behavior is normal:
> 
> In the parking shift the gear to D, car barely moves without pushing accelerator.
> 
> ...


Could be idle speed, but my altima 2013 did the same thing until cvt completely failed at 62000 miles, before the factory tires even wore out. $4700 bill, sell it soon before junky jakco transmission fails.


----------



## Dowsar4242 (Mar 25, 2021)

AlphaBetaUser said:


> New to CVT, so I can’t tell whether this behavior is normal:
> 
> In the parking shift the gear to D, car barely moves without pushing accelerator.
> 
> ...


I just want to let you know that our altima had to have its transmission replaced because of that same thing. You need to take it to nissan and they have a warranty on it. But get it check now. 


AlphaBetaUser said:


> New to CVT, so I can’t tell whether this behavior is normal:
> 
> In the parking shift the gear to D, car barely moves without pushing accelerator.
> 
> ...


Nissan is well aware of cvt transmissions. They need to replace it. Or get you a new car. I had my transmission go out and I had to pay 4500 to replace.


----------



## airboss (Sep 17, 2019)

Good luck nissan just settled the class action against cvt, Instead of just fixing them they had to sued.


----------



## Dowsar4242 (Mar 25, 2021)

I had 121k miles i was the unlucky ones


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

Soon it is time for its maintenance service, I will bring it up to see what they have to say.

What Rogoman and Vstar said previously, makes sense. at a cold start, the car actually moves forward or back, since the engine speed is higher. it's only when the engine is warm, and engine speed is at 650 RPM, the car doesn't move.


I will need to try it again though.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

AlphaBetaUser said:


> New to CVT, so I can’t tell whether this behavior is normal:
> 
> In the parking shift the gear to D, car barely moves without pushing accelerator.
> 
> ...


Totally normal behavior, same on my 2019 SL


----------

